# Central Hydraulic Tower, Birkenhead



## snappel (Dec 10, 2007)

Some photos from the impressive Central Hydraulic Tower on Birkenhead Docks. The building also contains two ac***ulator towers. The boilers and pumping engines are long gone - replaced by an assortment of maritime artifacts. Once of course it would have provided the hydraulic power to turn capstans, open dock gates, etc. This pump house has been neglected for a long time, but recently builders have been in to put up steel framework to support the damaged floors.

Unfortunately there's evidence of vandalism. Twice the authorities have bricked up the windows, but both times local kids have smashed their way in. Whilst that means I can squeeze in and do***ent the decay, I really hope that the place doesn't get ruined.



























Who was W.V. McClure?


----------



## snappel (Dec 10, 2007)

The brick flue









Ladder to the roof


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

Brilliant pics snappel. I pass this building 3 or 4 times a week and have wondered what it was like inside, thanks for letting us see. I wonder what happened to the other half of the boat ?.

Chris.


----------



## snappel (Dec 10, 2007)

Who knows! There were some winches, and some lifeboat davits there too. I think it's just been used for storage. Still, looks like it's going to be tidied up and preserved eventually.


----------

